# Immodium resistance?



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello,I ibs-d at times and use immodium to prevent or treat ibs attacks. I am wondering if my body will get used to the dosage. If I use it will I have to increase the dosage over time? I take one 1mg tablet and it does the trick. One time I needed two. Also, is it bad to take this medication prior to eating trigger foods or drinking alcohol. I enjoy going out with my friends occasionally on weekends and like to have a some drinks. Will I be making my ibs symptoms worse in the future by doing so? Sorry for the strange questions but I do not want to harm my body in anyway. I have just started to take FiberCon tablets to avoid the immodium, is it bad to take these on a daily basis?Thank you for your time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

Fiber long term shouldn't be a problem even from supplements as most people's bodies require large amounts of fiber every day to work well (and most people do not get enough from foods).I have heard some people need more Imodium over time, but that seems to be the exception rather than the rule. If you find it stops working I would take a "drug holiday" for a week or two then go back to it.Some people do manage IBS by taking things like Imodium prior to a known triggering event (meal, drinking, etc). I do not think this alters the course of the IBS, but avoiding the trigger may be better for you long-term when it is unhealthy (how much drinking are we talking...having one or two maximum isn't a problem, but more than that long-term, even when "social" can be an issue for other health reasons over time).K.


----------

